

What I Learned From Analyzing 1,000 Medium Collections - jfaghm
https://medium.com/adventures-in-data-design-development/b99a56fbe0e2

======
jfaghm
The source code used to analyze the data is here:
[https://github.com/jfaghm/medium](https://github.com/jfaghm/medium)

